# naughty Lou Lou



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics lol


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats so pretty


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Great piccys. Lovely cat.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, beautiful cat,


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

That last pic made me laugh! My kitten always lays around the floor like that ... they must be double - jointed!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet cat you got


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a real sweetheart


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

What a character! And she knows - she's loved!


----------

